# Alright, I give. Help idenfity this battery? LGCH118650 yellow



## Dizzious (Apr 27, 2014)

I've recently gained access to a steady supply of Skil 2364-02-RT power drills which have worn-out motors. Up until now they've all had easy-to-identify Samsung and Sony batteries in them, but yesterday I took one apart which had two of these cells marked "LGCH118650". I can't for the life of me find a data sheet or any relevant info on these things. Has anyone here seen them before?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 27, 2014)

LG H1 1100mAh cells and yours seem to be from 2007, perhaps. First letter, second line, is the year. M=2013, so yours are Gs, or 2007s. I don't know how far back this code's cycling goes, however, as I found one reference to an 'F' but the description clearly stated 2009 production, so that didn't make sense. 

http://www.evva-tech.com/en/products01.asp?pid=118&Id1=14

Chris


----------



## jasonck08 (May 2, 2014)

Those are really old LG High Current cells. I've seen them before. They are I believe 1100mAh with 10C max discharge.


----------

